# America's toughest Golf course



## jeffh83 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've assembled 5 of the toughest, most difficult golf courses in the US. From your experience, Which of the courses are the most toughest?
America's toughest Golf course


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Never played in a golf course, never mind in America (From UK).

However Kiawah Island (If its the course Im thinking of) is very tough from what Ive heard and played on TW08.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

I've never played either so I couldn't say.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

I think if I played oakmont I might quit the sport, lol! Tiger mentioned that he though a >10 handicaper couldn't come close to shooting a 100 there.


----------

